# My new old toy



## gertvanjoe (23/11/15)

Bee lying in a box for ages. got a screen i can use with it. Going to play now

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackwidow (23/11/15)

What is it?


----------



## gertvanjoe (23/11/15)

raspberry pi

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (24/11/15)

I got a Pi running xbmc for my home theatre. Works like a charm! Enjoy playing around with it, it's an awesome piece of tech! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

